# Cool Mexican Artwork



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Street Artists Collaborate with Mexican Government to Bring Vibrant Splash of Color to an Entire Neighborhood | Colossal


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Love it!


That is wonderful. The scale of the work is amazing. 

A house across the street from me used to be a popular target for ugly graffiti. A few months ago some artists painted a mural over the graffiti and now it looks good.


----------

